# 94 Problem



## Ratt119 (Aug 17, 2004)

About a month ago my son's 94 started stalling.

It will stall a couple of times when the car is started after sitting for at least a few hours and it will stall when stopping at at stop sign or traffic light.

Once it was started it ran fine.

I've been so busy at work that I haven't had time to check it out and didn't think it was a really big deal.

But today when he got home from school he said that it stalled when he started it at school but after that it start and ran fine until he turned onto our street. He said that it had not stalled but that it had very little power and that he almost didn't make it all the way to the house.

The first thing I asked was if he had run out of gas and when the last time he put gas in it.  He said that it was on empty and had been there for 2 days. I put a gallon in it and it started right up.

He took off to go fill the tank and it started to sputter so he stopped and put it in park. I had him hit the gas and it sputtered again. Every time he gave it gas it supptered until he gave it a lot of gas. I had him drive it down the street and back and it supputered when first accelerating put it made some really strange sounds almost the entire time he was driving it.

It was kind of a rattling sound. Maybe from a vibration.

Could this be a vacuum problem or may a fuel line/filter problem?

Any advice for be great.

Ratt


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like it could be one of many things. loose plug wires, bad plugs, clogged injectors, bad injectors, other fuel problem like a bad pump or fuel pressure regulator.. could be one of a million things.


----------



## JSein456 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think this kind of stall issue is inherent to the Maximas because we've owned three of them, and all have started stalling badly just like you're describing. I find it hard to believe it's different for everyone. It's probably one part or sensor causing the issue but Nissan doesn't own up to it because they will probably get into trouble if they admit a problem and no recall. If your car stalls too much don't drive it, it's dangerous. A bad stall with brake lockup almost got me killed...I'm starting to dislike the Maxima line...


----------

